# Hog Wild Mobile Al



## bombsqd (Feb 14, 2009)

This is whats happening in Mobile Al.  http://www.bbqmobile.net/


----------



## vegas_frak (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you know anyone participating that would want a helper?? I'd love to come out and get some extra experience.  I'm in Mobile too.


----------



## bombsqd (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a friend competing in pro-am but I think he has helpers already, but you can come out and get  a taste of Q from some of the cooks. I will be a judge for the backyard division. I will put my team together for next years competition, you should get in on that next year.


----------



## vegas_frak (Feb 26, 2009)

We attended last year. I was hopeful to compete this year in backyard, but didnt have time to get a team together (and am still a little to green I think)  We plan on coming out though, private message me if you want and I'll give you my number so we can meet and introduce ourselves on that Sat.

Thanks!


----------

